# XML in GET Api senden



## OnDemand (29. Jan 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine API callen, welche eine Methode "getOrders" hat. Dafür muss ich als xml die Kundennummer und Passwort übergeben, response ist dann die Liste.

Nun habe ich mir eine Klasse erstellt, welche das XML Konstrukt repräsentieren soll siehe unten. Weiterhin habe ich die ausführende Klasse, welche den Call macht, in der Methode muss ich ja irgendwie die Xml Geschichte (id und Pass) unterbringen. Kann mir bitte jemand erklären was ich falsch mache?


```
@XmlRootElement
public class GetOrderListDTO {
    private String cid;
    private String password;

    public String getCid() {
        return cid;
    }

    public void setCid(String cid) {
        this.cid = cid;
    }

    public String getPassword() {
        return password;
    }

    public void setPassword(String password) {
        this.password = password;
    }
}
```



```
public class RestReader {

    public void callRemote() {
        GetOrderListDTO gol = new GetOrderListDTO();
        gol.setCid("123");
        gol.setPassword("44444");
        System.out.println("geht los");
        ClientConfig config = new ClientConfig();

        Client client = ClientBuilder.newClient(config);

        WebTarget target = client.target(getBaseURI());

        String response = target.
                path("getOrderList").
                request().
                accept(MediaType.APPLICATION_XML).
                get(GetOrderListDTO.class);

        System.out.println(response);
    }
```


----------



## stg (31. Jan 2017)

Wie war das noch gleich mit dem Lesen der Doku? *hust*

Du fragst, was du falsch machst. Schildere doch erst mal, was überhaupt dein Problem ist! Du bist doch schon lang genug hier im Forum, um zu wissen, wie's ablaufen sollte...

Als aller erstes fällt auf, dass du deine Anfragedaten gar nicht mitsendest.


----------



## OnDemand (31. Jan 2017)

Huhu,
die Doku hab ich mir schon gedruckt aber noch verdrängt. Wo muss ich denn die Anfragdaten unterbringen?


----------



## stg (31. Jan 2017)

Mal ganz unabhängig von Jersey und co., wo / wie musst du denn die Daten in der HTTP Anfrage senden?


----------



## OnDemand (31. Jan 2017)

Als xml oder was meinst du


----------



## stg (31. Jan 2017)

Ich meine wie dein HTTP Request aussieht.
Wo und in welcher Form stehen da die Daten, die du mitsendest?
Die Frage hat nichts mit Java, Java EE Jersey oder sonst was zu tun, sondern rein mit Grundlagen zum verwendeten Protokoll.


----------

